# Update on all pregnant/trying/pre contraception and new mums



## PhoebeC (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi All,

I know a few of us ladies are at different stages of this journey and I was just wondering how you are all doing?

I will never be doing it again but without this forum I couldn't have done it.

Don't be on your own, there's no silly questions, and even if we haven't got the answers we might be able to help you feel supported. 

thanks,

Phoebe


----------

